# err..some people . need the hard truth right now



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

will be long heads up 

finally thought we were ready for a night ride. it was me, my cousin, and my sister and i had my nephew in a buddy seat behind me. we were taking out denny, jessie, and bailey. i rode denny with my nephew, my sister rode bailey, and my cousin rode my blind horse. the horses were a dream to catch even denny and it was looking like it would be a good night. until this person came down the trail towards us. all fine and dandy everyone minds there business. nope not this person.

we had to go over a small step in the trail about 3 inches high. this leads to problems for my blind horse jessie. we have figured out a way to warn him about little increases so he doesnt stumble. we stop him before the step and touch his leg with the crop to point how high he needs to step. its not a tap we literally just place the crop on his leg and encourage him forward. 

well as this lady is coming down the trail the dog starts barking and you can see him practically dragging the lady down the trail. and our horses are good with dogs never had a problem. i perfer them barking around jessie so he knows where they are. so we decided it was probably safer to go off trail and stay away from them. so that is where the step came into play. my cousin gave jessie the signal to step and he did wonderfully as we were going a different direction i hear from behind us. " i saw that you hit that horse i am gonna call the police" i turn and next thing i know there is a dog running full speed at us. i told them not to run as that would encourage the dog to follow and plus i have a blind horse at night cant really go running (not safe). so i turned denny to face the dog coming, as he is the biggest one and will put a dog in place if it gets to crazy. plus i was in the back, i am the oldest and i have the responsibilty of protecting everyone. well the dog lunged at denny's face, so denny instead of taking this , denny reared and kicked the dog while it was in the air. i just heard a big whimper and then thud from the dog. i calmed denny down and gave him to my sister to hold while i checked on the dog. 

he was getting up so i grabbed my extra lead and wrapped it around his mouth so he couldn't bite anyone/anything. oh ps the dog is a german sheperd. the lady saw everything and was freaking out ... obvisously. so i carried this dog back to her and said heres your dog. i want your name, address and phone number before you leave to bring him to the vet. she gave it to me and i gave her mine. 

she is now pressing animal cruelty charges against me for us touching jessie with a crop and for hurting her dog... who see couldnt control.
found out he bite the vet when he made it to the hospital and had bitten someone 3 weeks before this. 


keep in mind denny didn't show any bad behavior at all during this ride. my nephew was practically hanging all over him no problems at the trailer when we were tacking up.

so what should i do??
i have a lawyer and we are working through it but was i in the wrong?? honestly?? i need hard truth right now.
no one hit a horse with a crop we touched him with it when he was at a stop, and her dog was loose running at us and lunged at my horse who was protecting himself. i feel bad her dog was hurt but if she couldnt control him why did she take him out...


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I would feel bad about the dog getting hurt too, but that's just because I'm a dog person. *You were not in the wrong by any means*. Do not feel bad for this lady. Chances are she was aware of her dog biting (can't say she knew her dog bit people, because i really dont know what she knows or not, just trying to be fair). You even stepped aside to let her pass.

maybe if she was a little more firm with her dog, it wouldnt have all these issues.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

First off, sorry this happened. Get a video of you directing the blind horse with the crop so he will show that it helps him step up. If it goes to court, a judge will be happy to bring it into evidence and see that it is a tool, not a cruelty. 
Sounds as if the lady is trying to cover the uncontrolable problem with her dog, especially since it has bitten before and she probably knows she is in trouble. 
.
The owner has no case. Take a video of you using your crop to help your blind horse, the case will be either dropped before court or during. She has a different problem.
NOW, I am going to be a bit nasty here. I noticed you said " ps, it was a German Shepherd". Umm, do you have a problem with a German Shepherd? Would you have said" ps, it was a border collie" if it had been one? Or a Lab?
Sounds like a typical attitude towards certain dogs. Some dogs of all breeds are bad. Period. I have a German Shepherd and I would trust her with all people and animals.I have been bitten and attacked by more Labs and Heelers, yet I wonder if you would not have brought up one of those breeds specifically


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> I would feel bad about the dog getting hurt too, but that's just because I'm a dog person. *You were not in the wrong by any means*. Do not feel bad for this lady. Chances are she was aware of her dog biting (can't say she knew her dog bit people, because i really dont know what she knows or not, just trying to be fair). You even stepped aside to let her pass.
> 
> maybe if she was a little more firm with her dog, it wouldnt have all these issues.


thanks i just feel really bad the dog broke some ribs  maybe he wont try biting anymore. i just hope the owner can get a handle on controlling her dog so he cant hurt anyone.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> First off, sorry this happened. Get a video of you directing the blind horse with the crop so he will show that it helps him step up. If it goes to court, a judge will be happy to bring it into evidence and see that it is a tool, not a cruelty.
> Sounds as if the lady is trying to cover the uncontrolable problem with her dog, especially since it has bitten before and she probably knows she is in trouble.
> .
> The owner has no case. Take a video of you using your crop to help your blind horse, the case will be either dropped before court or during. She has a different problem.
> ...


oh yes, i would have brought up the dog breed no matter what it was. i only brought it up to help visually. i think its a personality of individual dogs not the breed. so no harshness was ment by pointing out the breed. sorry if it came across that way.

and thank you never thought about the video idea. that is great i will have to do that


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

You are in the right because of one thing.

I believe all states have leash laws and the *dog should have been on a leash or under control of its owner AT ALL TIMES.*

Period end of case.

She loses on this fact alone.

What you do with your horse is in fact irrelevant as she had broken the law.

You do NOT owe her anything relative to the vet cost as it was her fault the dog got hurt.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks spyder thats what my lawyer said as well. that the case will be thrown out immediately once someone brings that to light.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kait18 said:


> thanks spyder thats what my lawyer said as well. that the case will be thrown out immediately once someone brings that to light.



In fact if you or YOUR horse had been hurt you could sue her for cost.

Added..IF she does sue you should file a counter suit...that way both will be resolved at the same time.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i would feel horrible sueing her. the only damage that came of it was scaring my nephew so bad he peed his pants. poor guy is only 4 and was petrified. 

if anything i am going to request she has to have trainer work with her on handling and safety before the dog is allowed back into society.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

okay, thanks . It just hit me a bit wrong.
I agree she is totally in the wrong, and this fits perfectly" the lady doth protest too much".
She is guilty and instead of being so sorry that her dog attacked your horses, she is trying to get you in trouble instead.
Get the video, it will stop this in a hurry. If she does take you to court, if you get served, send a copy to her lawyer, that will shut them up fast. "a picture is worth a thousand words". Just a bit more hitech with a video.
Heeehee, never thought I would use old sayings. Must have remembered something from school.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks wyominggrandma.  i am sorry i hit a nerve did not intend to  

i will have to make that video it will clear things up if the leash law for some reason doesnt do it


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kait18 said:


> i would feel horrible sueing her. the only damage that came of it was scaring my nephew so bad he peed his pants. poor guy is only 4 and was petrified.
> 
> if anything i am going to request she has to have trainer work with her on handling and safety before the dog is allowed back into society.



Just remember one thing.


If this ever does go to court the judge rules on fact with no emotional attachment at all. I have seen too many ( you should look at Judge Judy) where one party gets soft and the other party takes advantage.

From what you have said I believe the other party will reject your suggestion and will demand vet payment. You will be a fool if you make or offer any payment to her for the vet cost and they will see it as you admitting you are at fault...and so may the judge.

Leave out the emotions and let the law do the resolution of this case.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

very true spyder i will remember that. i will not pay for the vet cost aand stay emotional unattached. thansk for that advice aswell


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened to you. Yes, do a video & also show how your horse will step up even if nothing is there, to show that he really does listen to the cue. It may confuse him for a bit but as it's only once he'll forgive you.
How can you see at night on a trail? I've done night rides with a full moon in open areas or on snow but a dark woods would creep me out.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

natisha said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you. Yes, do a video & also show how your horse will step up even if nothing is there, to show that he really does listen to the cue. It may confuse him for a bit but as it's only once he'll forgive you.
> How can you see at night on a trail? I've done night rides with a full moon in open areas or on snow but a dark woods would creep me out.


 
it was a half moon or something like that but it wasnt that dark surprisingly. thats the reason we tried it.  we had woods on both sides but over the top of the trail there are little to no branches overhanging the trail so doesnt get really bad. we only ventured to the woods bc of the dog  we were gonna connect to another trail that we had passed only a few minutes before.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a crummy situation kait. I agree with others, she was in the wrong. You showed courtesy moving off the trail, it was her dog who wasn't in control and caused the problem. She doesn't have a leg to stand on. 

I'd send the video to her lawyer, I also wouldn't be surprised if it was dropped at that point as she will realize vet bills + her lawyer fees + your lawyer fees is much greater than the vet bills alone. What a *insert whatever floats your boat expletive here*


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I also wouldn't be surprised if it was dropped at that point as she will realize vet bills + her lawyer fees + your lawyer fees is much greater than the vet bills alone. What a *insert whatever floats your boat expletive here*


Also what the op said in her first post....



> Well as this lady is coming down the trail the dog starts barking and you can see *him practically dragging the lady down the trai*l.


To this part



> I turn and* next thing I know there is a dog running full speed at us*. I told them not to run as that would encourage the dog to follow and plus I have a blind horse at night cant really go running (not safe).



This implies the dog was on a lease but either got out of control...or *WAS LET OFF THE LEASH.*

So was there an intent by the dog owner to send her dog in to attack or did it get out of control??


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

The dog loose running after my horse thing happens to me all the time... I threaten the dog owner with "I've trained this animal to kick dogs and I won't stop him if he does!" Haha gets them every time . They start scrambling trying to get their dog back up to their house. 
Like others said a leash should be used on a dog at all times in public places. Some places allow the leash to be off IF the dog is voice trained. This dog was clearly not voice trained.
So does everyone think that crops are animal cruelty tools these days except horse people? That is ridiculous. I don't think She can use that against you. She might as well sue the entire jockey club. 
Hope everything works out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> This implies the dog was on a lease but either got out of control...or *WAS LET OFF THE LEASH.*
> 
> So was there an intent by the dog owner to send her dog in to attack or did it get out of control??


Excellent point. I didn't even think of it being intentional sending the dog. Too much faith in people I guess. Either way, intentional or not, the woman with the dog was in the wrong. 

With a past history of biting, I'm quite surprised the woman has the gumption to even consider a lawsuit. I'd think she'd be more concerned with court mandated euth on a dangerous dog....


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not to mention that it is not punishable animal cruelty to whip or even beat your horse, anyway. You have to do pretty significant, measurable damage for the authorities to even take notice. And it's not like she can SUE you for that..."give me money because you hurt your horse?"


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Spyder, amen, on keeping dogs under control in public. A dog who has agression issues or biting history should also be MUZZLED in public. As for the lunatic lady who lets her dog lead her on a walk, well, where do we start???


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

outnabout said:


> Spyder, amen, on keeping dogs under control in public. A dog who has agression issues or biting history should also be MUZZLED in public. As for the lunatic lady who lets her dog lead her on a walk, well, where do we start???


I can't agree with this. My dog has very specific biting issues(which he came to me with) none of which would occur in a public setting. He has also been bite free for 3 years. I don't muzzle him in public mostly because he's been attacked by off leash dogs several times and cannot defend himself when muzzled. Even if I step in, there are a few seconds when he is entirely vulnerable. I won't do that to him. 

That said, the woman in the OPs post didn't behave responsibly and her dog could well be at risk for a mandated euthansia. She's a fool for bringing the law into this and not just apologizing to the OP and praying animal control isn't called. I'm very careful with Loki because he has a bite history and I don't want anyone to get hurt OR for him to be put down because of it. It also doesn't sound like she has a legal leg to stand on but I'm no lawyer. 

He is NEVER off leash, I'm quick to step between him and people just in case, he is trained to stay at my side, not to pull on the lead etc and I take all proper precautions but I don't muzzle him every time we walk out the door. I don't believe he should be judged for his entire lifetime due to mostly human error in his youth. If one is a responsible pet owner, muzzles all the time shouldn't be necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

I am sorry this happened to you OP, what a witch! She needs to be sent to learn about horses, then maybe she will realize that what happened was not punishment and in no way hurt the horse.

I have a blind horse that most people don't realize is blind. I ride him in cowboy races and on rough trails (rocks, roots, snaking around trees, over logs, etc)

I tell him verbally "Step UP!" and how loud I say the UP part, he will step higher the louder I say it. I also say "Step DOWN!" and the same thing on down, he will "reach" down with his foot. For logs it's "OVER!" and he will draaaaag one front toe across the log to get the idea of how high and then step over with the other 3 legs.

For trees that I have to serpentine him around I control his front with my hands and his back with my feet. Unless you're with me and hear me talking, most people don't realize he's blind. To get in the trailer I lead him to it, pull his nose down to touch the floor while I bang on the floor with the other hand, he thens know to jump in.

I know this it OT, but I just love him and have to show you a pic of him at a cowboy race:











Turning in a square one way and then the other:










Crossing the "bridge", I felt bad one of his hind feet came off:










Dragging the log:











Going over the log:










Coming up out of the creek crossing:









Now back to the regular chat before my highjack.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Also what the op said in her first post....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am not sure if she intended to do it... i never met the lady before and even i had there is no way she could have seen our faces from the distance she was at...
i hope she didnt do it on purpose that would be plain mean


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

SoBe said:


> The dog loose running after my horse thing happens to me all the time... I threaten the dog owner with "I've trained this animal to kick dogs and I won't stop him if he does!" Haha gets them every time . They start scrambling trying to get their dog back up to their house.
> Like others said a leash should be used on a dog at all times in public places. Some places allow the leash to be off IF the dog is voice trained. This dog was clearly not voice trained.
> So does everyone think that crops are animal cruelty tools these days except horse people? That is ridiculous. I don't think She can use that against you. She might as well sue the entire jockey club.
> Hope everything works out!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks sobe i hope not everyone thinks crops are abusive...


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Not to mention that it is not punishable animal cruelty to whip or even beat your horse, anyway. You have to do pretty significant, measurable damage for the authorities to even take notice. And it's not like she can SUE you for that..."give me money because you hurt your horse?"


very true bubba the whole thing is crazy ... i am surprised she has even got this far...


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Chardavej said:


> I am sorry this happened to you OP, what a witch! She needs to be sent to learn about horses, then maybe she will realize that what happened was not punishment and in no way hurt the horse.
> 
> I have a blind horse that most people don't realize is blind. I ride him in cowboy races and on rough trails (rocks, roots, snaking around trees, over logs, etc)
> 
> ...


haha we are working on the verbal command as well... he hasnt quite picked it up  glad you guys can still do all that lots of ppl think i am cruel when they find out he is blind and ridden. but he loves being out and loves staying with the other horses (they are is scurity blanket)


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks everyone. i am going to make the video this weekend and i have a sit down meeting with her and our attorneys on saturday so i am hoping to nip this in the butt and not go to court but you never know these days


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kait18 said:


> thanks everyone. i am going to make the video this weekend and i have a sit down meeting with her and our attorneys on saturday so i am hoping to nip this in the butt and not go to court but you never know these days


Make that video before the meeting and play it there. Between her dog attacking and you showing the video, that should end it.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

definetly i am doing the video early saturday morning then heading to the meeting. it should be interesting to say the least


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

<Big evil grin> Just let your 'mouthpiece' (attorney) do the talking for ya, you'll be fine. I can't believe this git is pushing it this far. I'd be dying of embarassment that my dog acted such a fool and consider myself lucky you didn't have your horse stomp him see through for attacking.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

everything I wanted to say, has already been said in the above comments. but no you are absolutely in no way in the wrong.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

kait18 said:


> i would feel horrible sueing her. the only damage that came of it was scaring my nephew so bad he peed his pants. poor guy is only 4 and was petrified.


I'm so sorry this happened to you ): But like some others have already said, you should not let your emotions control you over this! I hate it when non-horse people try and tell us horse people what not to do. THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT AND IT'S NON OF THEIR BUSINESS. That lady had no business saying that you're abusing your horse by barely touching him with a crop....And especially since it's out of GUIDING HIM. I find it ''funny'' (not literally) that in instances like this, the cops get called, and you didn't do anything wrong, but then you have those trainers who beat the crap out of their horses, and use SCARY equipment, and they don't get the cops called on THEM. :evil: This is so sad, and I wish you the best.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel bad for the dog for having a dumb owner, but no way were you in the wrong. Also how are you supposed to stop a horse from acting on it's survival instincts to prevent a large dog from biting it's face. Especially with a 4 year old boy in your care. I can't believe she is even trying anything, or that her attorney is even bothering with this case. 

I hope everything goes good for you and its cleared up quickly. 
And I also hope the dog isn't put down, but rather she is forced to take some form of training course. The human gets off too easily while the dog is just discarded of until the next one they can get.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> <Big evil grin> Just let your 'mouthpiece' (attorney) do the talking for ya, you'll be fine. I can't believe this git is pushing it this far. I'd be dying of embarassment that my dog acted such a fool and consider myself lucky you didn't have your horse stomp him see through for attacking.


in all honesty i am very happy denny responds so well under saddle.. if it was bailey the dog would have been stomped on until he was dead... and i would be very embarassed as well if i was her.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

xxGallopxx said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you ): But like some others have already said, you should not let your emotions control you over this! I hate it when non-horse people try and tell us horse people what not to do. THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT AND IT'S NON OF THEIR BUSINESS. That lady had no business saying that you're abusing your horse by barely touching him with a crop....And especially since it's out of GUIDING HIM. I find it ''funny'' (not literally) that in instances like this, the cops get called, and you didn't do anything wrong, but then you have those trainers who beat the crap out of their horses, and use SCARY equipment, and they don't get the cops called on THEM. :evil: This is so sad, and I wish you the best.


thanks and it is very ridiculous at the time when the cops came i couldnt help but laugh at how they were taking it so serious with me/family abusing a horse yet my horse was being attacked by a loose dog... it really makes no sense ...grr


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

DieselPony said:


> I feel bad for the dog for having a dumb owner, but no way were you in the wrong. Also how are you supposed to stop a horse from acting on it's survival instincts to prevent a large dog from biting it's face. Especially with a 4 year old boy in your care. I can't believe she is even trying anything, or that her attorney is even bothering with this case.
> 
> I hope everything goes good for you and its cleared up quickly.
> And I also hope the dog isn't put down, but rather she is forced to take some form of training course. The human gets off too easily while the dog is just discarded of until the next one they can get.


thank you her attorney is fighting the case as horse abuse and not having control of animal. thats what the charges are against me. so very confused on how that works when her dog was loose.
i hope the dog doesnt have to be put down. it just needs proper handling and training and if i had the time i would totally take him and make sure it was done and successful.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

That would have been so scary, what a great horse you have!

That lady is ridiculous, you are not in the wrong AT ALL and she really has no case. Hope you get it all cleared up quickly and without problems!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> That would have been so scary, what a great horse you have!
> 
> That lady is ridiculous, you are not in the wrong AT ALL and she really has no case. Hope you get it all cleared up quickly and without problems!


thank you


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

:shock: She's suing you... :shock::shock::shock::shock:... goodness gracious... (no offense to the citizens of the US, as I love the states ), but over there everyone seems to sue everyone else for EVERYTHING. Some people need to be sued, but I hear of just too many ridiculous "sue" stories like this one, too often.

SOrry this is all happening to you. It really sucks.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

yes it does :/ it is crazy what ppl will sue for these days. if there was any harm or damage caused to me or my family or horses i would sue her but there wasn't just a bunch of time wasted. grr


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Even if you DID smack your horse as hard as you could with a whip once or a dozen time, she STILL wouldn't have a case for cruelty. And correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the government have to bring cruelty charges, since that's breaking a law and all? I can't just say "Hey, my neighbor is mean to her cat" and take her to court.

Her dog was not on leash or under her control, therefore any injuries it sustained were her fault. The end. If there's any cruelty here, it on her end for letting her dog get loose and attack a horse, which a reasonable person knows is a bad idea. She's lucky your horses are good- if the dog spooked the horses after she let it go after them and a person got injured, that would be her fault too, and something you could potentially sue her over. Same if her loose, out of control dog injured one of your horses.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> Even if you DID smack your horse as hard as you could with a whip once or a dozen time, she STILL wouldn't have a case for cruelty. And correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the government have to bring cruelty charges, since that's breaking a law and all? I can't just say "Hey, my neighbor is mean to her cat" and take her to court.
> 
> Her dog was not on leash or under her control, therefore any injuries it sustained were her fault. The end. If there's any cruelty here, it on her end for letting her dog get loose and attack a horse, which a reasonable person knows is a bad idea. She's lucky your horses are good- if the dog spooked the horses after she let it go after them and a person got injured, that would be her fault too, and something you could potentially sue her over. Same if her loose, out of control dog injured one of your horses.


abuse is a federal case or so i was told by my lawyer, thats why its being taken to the court system to see if its worth it. the meeting on saturday might provide this to just be dropped especially once i can get a video to prove its used to help him figure out when he needs to step. there will be a judge there to decide if it it animal cruelty.

i have already released papers for investigators to search our property and take pictures of whatever they need or think is needed. i also offered to take pictures if they wanted proof. and my lawyer is meeting me tomorrow to get pictures of the horses and there environment to show how the horses are well cared for etc. we plan on having all the tools like chain on lead or chain on lunge line or lunge whip, crop, hobbles, all shown in a video of me using it and a video showing the use with them done by a professional (certified trainer) and have them describe the uses for each one so abuse can be eliminated. 

but we dont think it will get that far bc the dog was loose ... hopefully it will be dropped on just that. but with my luck i will have an idiot for a judge and have to go to court.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with Spyder- the dog has to be controlled..period. I've owned/trained large dogs and wolves, and they have NEVER been allowed off leash out of doors.. UN-acceptable!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

have you called animal control on her for her dog attacking your horse, i would since it has a history of biting.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would be suing her for traumatizing your nephew, my son is 4 and I know he would be scared out of his mind if that happened to him, he'd probably never ride again and would be scared of dogs. 

I highly doubt this will even get to court and she is really stupid for suing you. I hope her dog is ok, but if she can't control her dog she should not be taking it out in public. I work with dogs everyday and I know how they can get when they see a horse for the first time so I can see how she may have lost control of the dog but how she decided to sue you is beyond me!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a dog lover myself so I do feel bad about the dog. I actually own a german shepard/boarder collie. He is normally the happy go lucky collie, but our house got broken into once and he went all german shepard on the guy ( it was actually kinda impressive) Also I has almost been attack by a german shepard and coming from that experience, the only way to stop that dog was with Denny's hoof. That woman had no right to walk a dangerous dog without a leash... if it is a biter than it should be walked places without a lot of people around and no animals, and ON A LEASH. I don't feel bad for the woman at all, she is the one who needs the harsh truth... and this (even though it will be a headache for you) is probably going to be her chance to get it. You did everything you should have correctly... to be honest, I probably wouldn't have even given her my info. I would have just brought her dog back and asked if there was anything I could do... minus the info part. Best of luck with everything!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> doesn't the government have to bring cruelty charges, since that's breaking a law and all? I can't just say "Hey, my neighbor is mean to her cat" and take her to court.


 
I believe you are right. I'm pretty sure that the public can only report it and than the city, county, or state contacts the animal control that is contracted to them to go check it out.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

If the dog was off the leash when he attacked he must have been released! If he was dragging the leash then he probably broke loose from the woman. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

cmarie said:


> have you called animal control on her for her dog attacking your horse, i would since it has a history of biting.


 
animal control and police were called the night of the incident... thats how i found out he had bite someone before. i found out he bite the vet bc he is a family friend and he told me the dog had to be sedated (sp) for basic handling and had to be constantly muzzled


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> I would be suing her for traumatizing your nephew, my son is 4 and I know he would be scared out of his mind if that happened to him, he'd probably never ride again and would be scared of dogs.
> 
> I highly doubt this will even get to court and she is really stupid for suing you. I hope her dog is ok, but if she can't control her dog she should not be taking it out in public. I work with dogs everyday and I know how they can get when they see a horse for the first time so I can see how she may have lost control of the dog but how she decided to sue you is beyond me!


yea my nephew is terrified of dogs and the horses right now. he wont even play with his own dog. its gets so scared when they are playing he starts screaming  and when the horses even move towards him to follow him he freaks he thinks they are going to rear at make him got to the hospital. we arent pushing him we are letting him take his time with the animals. he used to be so brave and fearless and it has turned him into a a kid scared of animals. he said he wants to ride this weekend during the light so we will see how he is feeling that day ...


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Copper Kid said:


> I'm a dog lover myself so I do feel bad about the dog. I actually own a german shepard/boarder collie. He is normally the happy go lucky collie, but our house got broken into once and he went all german shepard on the guy ( it was actually kinda impressive) Also I has almost been attack by a german shepard and coming from that experience, the only way to stop that dog was with Denny's hoof. That woman had no right to walk a dangerous dog without a leash... if it is a biter than it should be walked places without a lot of people around and no animals, and ON A LEASH. I don't feel bad for the woman at all, she is the one who needs the harsh truth... and this (even though it will be a headache for you) is probably going to be her chance to get it. You did everything you should have correctly... to be honest, I probably wouldn't have even given her my info. I would have just brought her dog back and asked if there was anything I could do... minus the info part. Best of luck with everything!


thanks i just hope she will realize that she not only endangered animals but she is going to get someone killed but not understanding her dogs lack of respect and obidence (sp)


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Lilley said:


> If the dog was off the leash when he attacked he must have been released! If he was dragging the leash then he probably broke loose from the woman.
> 
> Please keep us updated.


 
of course i will keep updated. i have a feeling my forum folks will be my stress relief during this ridiculous process.


as of now we are collecting as much info to prove no animal abuse. since i work with animal control on a regular basis with rescued fighting pits and with shelters for retraining / fostering animals i have alot of contacts that will speak on my behalf so hopefully that will also shut this down pretty quick.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> yea my nephew is terrified of dogs and the horses right now. He wont even play with his own dog. Its gets so scared when they are playing he starts screaming  and when the horses even move towards him to follow him he freaks he thinks they are going to rear at make him got to the hospital. We arent pushing him we are letting him take his time with the animals. He used to be so brave and fearless and it has turned him into a a kid scared of animals. He said he wants to ride this weekend during the light so we will see how he is feeling that day ...
> ​


That is really a sad.  I hope he will quickly recover by seeing the horses through a more "protective" than "attack" point of view. I know how hard it can be to recover though. When I was small my parents said I was such an easy child... but then at 2 things finally became more complicated, when I saw my sister (who is 9 years my senior) have a fit about taking a Tylenol and pretend to choke on it. Before this, I took whatever meds that were handed to me, and after that I wouldn't swallow anything. No liquid medication, not even pills once I got old enough to swallow. 

I finally learned to swallow pills at 11, because I has just started getting my period and my cramps were extremely painful. Meds became the good guys after that.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> That is really a sad.  I hope he will quickly recover by seeing the horses through a more "protective" than "attack" point of view. I know how hard it can be to recover though. When I was small my parents said I was such an easy child... but then at 2 things finally became more complicated, when I saw my sister (who is 9 years my senior) have a fit about taking a Tylenol and pretend to choke on it. Before this, I took whatever meds that were handed to me, and after that I wouldn't swallow anything. No liquid medication, not even pills once I got old enough to swallow.
> 
> I finally learned to swallow pills at 11, because I has just started getting my period and my cramps were extremely painful. Meds became the good guys after that.


its very true. i keep telling him denny was just protecting him from the dog. that denny wanted to make sure he was safe so they can ride together more often. and the weird thing is the horse loves this kid. follows him everywhere on the loosest lead and will lower his head for him to put the bridle on and halter off on to his neck. it will be a work in progess i just hope he gets his confidence back... i miss my little dare devil side kick


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the same problem at the park I ride dogs off leash they say OW my dog love horses that is not what the dog is doing. every body has said get a video and tell them you will sue for stress the horse could of been hurt bad is it did not go well just my 2cents


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Excellent point. I didn't even think of it being intentional sending the dog. Too much faith in people I guess. Either way, intentional or not, the woman with the dog was in the wrong.
> 
> With a past history of biting, I'm quite surprised the woman has the gumption to even consider a lawsuit. I'd think she'd be more concerned with court mandated euth on a dangerous dog....


You would have been well within your rights to kill the dog. I dnt see how you could be held responsible for injuries it incured while you were defending yourself and animals.
Any qquesions by LEO, I would have said the dog was loose and attacked us. I feared for my life, and the life of my nephew and animals. I want a lawyer. I wouldnt have even paid her any more attention. Nor would I have given her my name and address. 

New Jersy law:
No person should be required, as a point of law, to surrender
32 their personal safety or well being to the unlawful actions of a
33 criminal, nor to needlessly retreat in the face of intrusion or attack.
34 g. It is, therefore, altogether fitting and proper, and within the
35 public interest, to ensure that law-abiding people are justified in
36 protecting themselves, their families and others from intruders and
37 attackers, and that they may do so without fear of prosecution or
38 civil action.

I tell her to get bent, if she suits I would counter suit for legal expenses.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

that is what we are doing right now. if she wants to sue we are countering for all costs that come from this. 
i was probably really niave by giving the info.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Subscribing. I want to know how this turns out. All the best to you, this situation is ridiculous!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

you know even though I love love love animals you seriously have to question if that dog should be around or not. I'm a huge believer in it is the human not that dog that makes it what they are. For a dog to have to be sedated and muzzled just for basic handling I would say that it should be put down. It is totally 100% sad and unfair for the animal but you can't break the habits that the owner has created for that dog. And the dog has already proved that it will attack humans, and larger animals... thats to much. Kills me to say it but it is really what I think. Plus think of the dogs state of mind all the time with that aggression... it isn't fair. And I use to disagree with it but being a watcher of Animal Cops Houston, they made some very good points on one episode about a dog they had to put down because of its agression. Changed my views on it a bit. But I have a feeling I might get a little flak for saying my point of view, so I though I would kind of back it up first lol. Sorry if I offended anyone with it!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

no there are some dogs that cant be saved just like some horses or people for that matter. some things are so ingrained that you cant change it. the sad thing is the dog is practically a puppy. only barely making 2. 
he is in the kennels and wont be released until this thing is settled.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh... my.... God... What did that woman do to that dog for it to be like that so young!?!?!? That dog should still be running around playing and chewing on everything!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

You know... that has to be trained aggression. Which some people need but it goes back to the beginning... shouldn't be out if that is how you want, or have trained your dog


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I assume you have all the information that this dog has bitten before? I would make sure you have documented proof of former bites.
Her lawyer is probably listening to her tell her tale". oh the mean person was beating her horse and my dog was so upset about the horse screaming in pain that he ran to protect the horse. He loves other animals you know.. Sure he was off leash, but he listens to me totally". 
Once the real truth comes up, she will lose and probably get a ticket for a dog at large. Will the other riders with you that night testify in court also if need be?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

its really ashame.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

You could sue her for slander, but I don't think you have enough to support it based off of what this site says.

Libel And Slander - eNotes.com

I'm sorry this is happening to you and I really hope your nephew gets over his fear before it becomes a large and dehibiting problem later on.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> I assume you have all the information that this dog has bitten before? I would make sure you have documented proof of former bites.
> Her lawyer is probably listening to her tell her tale". oh the mean person was beating her horse and my dog was so upset about the horse screaming in pain that he ran to protect the horse. He loves other animals you know.. Sure he was off leash, but he listens to me totally".
> Once the real truth comes up, she will lose and probably get a ticket for a dog at large. Will the other riders with you that night testify in court also if need be?


 
the proof of the dog biting before has been documented through animal control. they had given the info to my lawyer. and the vet has everything well documented and submitted to animal control and my lawyer. 

and yes they will testify. my llittle nephew over heard me talking with animal control and the police at the incident and said he wanted to tell the judge what happened. the lawyer thinks we should put the little guy on stand but i dont want him to get scared up there.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

tempest said:


> You could sue her for slander, but I don't think you have enough to support it based off of what this site says.
> 
> Libel And Slander - eNotes.com
> 
> I'm sorry this is happening to you and I really hope your nephew gets over his fear before it becomes a large and dehibiting problem later on.


 
thanks tempest i could care less about slander. people who know me know the truth, people who dont well they were obvisously not worth my time before why are they now :/


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Good, I'm also glad you don't see the need to sue her, except for a countering. That's a good attitude to have. I guess suing her back would fall under the "Americans sue each other over everything" category.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

tempest said:


> Good, I'm also glad you don't see the need to sue her, except for a countersuing. That's a good attitude to have.


why thank you. i think the whole sueing thing is ridiculous and out of hand. you can sue for anything theses days. its sickening.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with you about your nephew... how old is he? He probably wants to protect you and the horse and is sad about everything, but to add court on top of the attack is a bit much. Who knows though it may make it better. Him seeing that is it not normal or acceptable to have this happen, and a person actually facing the consequenses for their behavior. Man what an ordeal for just a trail ride!!! Hope it was a good one. You know I never said anything about this but, you tap his leg to indicate how far he needs to step up?

And yes kudos to you for not sueing!! I could tell you a lawsuit with Mercedes Benz that is sickening but it would be completely off topic... but totally prove your point about sueing going on everywhere. You know the part that people sue for everything isn't what is sickening to me... the fact that they win is what gets me. >


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

There aren't many courts that will consider a 4yo swearable for a civil matter, so he likely wouldn't be able to testify. Your lawyer should know these rules for your particular jurisdiction. The only time kids give any kind of input are custody, and that is not the norm, especially for a child that young.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

all animal are made from what humans do to them not the way they are so It is the persons fault how an animal behavior


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I hate people like this. I really do. 
The thing is, you did nothing wrong. And you can prove it- the dog has a record for biting, and you can show that you're not lying by demonstrating how you make your blind horse step up. You have all the proof you need.

Just tell the truth- you did nothing wrong, you're FAR from an animal abuser. That woman has NO ground to stand on, AT ALL. I am so sorry this happened to you. This is ridiculous.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

none horse people could be the worst ,I had a lady tell me that the bit I was using was hurting my horse, I asked here to show me were she saw that - she walked away telling me off ?????


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting that she managed to find an attorney who didn't show her the door.

I also don't understand why the police listened to her about you "hitting" your horse with the crop. Did the ACO get involved?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

in this time and age people are afraid to make a mistake and see the truth about what happen out there so let some body else worry about it


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

loveduffy said:


> all animal are made from what humans do to them not the way they are so It is the persons fault how an animal behavior


while some people do certainly create problems this statement is far from the truth and overly personifying animals. Animals are animals. Plenty of animals that will eat you without any input good or bad from people.
Even look at people raised int he same environment by same parents, some are just evil. SOme dogs, horses, cats, lions tigers bears, Oh My! are just plain mean.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree. Animals are just that: animals. Whether horses, dogs, cats, lions, tigers, wolves, elephants, they are all animals and are genetically made up to act like animals.
People can love them from the day they are born, yet the genetics will come through and then they act like the animal they are. Domestic rearing helps, dogs usually don't act like wolves and house cats don't act like tigers, but even then domestic animals do have flaws and can cause injury.
Poor breeding can create a dog that is naturally aggressive, poor bringing up makes it worse.
But, in reality an animal is genetically geared towards being just that, an animal with animal instincts, not human ones.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Copper Kid said:


> I agree with you about your nephew... how old is he? He probably wants to protect you and the horse and is sad about everything, but to add court on top of the attack is a bit much. Who knows though it may make it better. Him seeing that is it not normal or acceptable to have this happen, and a person actually facing the consequenses for their behavior. Man what an ordeal for just a trail ride!!! Hope it was a good one. You know I never said anything about this but, you tap his leg to indicate how far he needs to step up?
> 
> And yes kudos to you for not sueing!! I could tell you a lawsuit with Mercedes Benz that is sickening but it would be completely off topic... but totally prove your point about sueing going on everywhere. You know the part that people sue for everything isn't what is sickening to me... the fact that they win is what gets me. >


he is only 4. so we might be able to help him overcome this ordeal. i feel so responsible that he is scared of the animals. and he did nothing wrong 

as for the tap yes. i just have to stop him right before the object we have to step on to or over. and then i just talk to him and tap his leg anywhere from right above the hoof to his knee area and he will lift his leg and move it forward slowly trying to figure it out. he actually taught himself what to do i just moderated it so i could use it as a cue to talk to him


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

CCH said:


> There aren't many courts that will consider a 4yo swearable for a civil matter, so he likely wouldn't be able to testify. Your lawyer should know these rules for your particular jurisdiction. The only time kids give any kind of input are custody, and that is not the norm, especially for a child that young.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


in this case they would allow it bc his life was endanger. if its life threatening or dangerous situation where a child has been apart of and can be a witness then they can be used at the court case. as of now i hope it doesnt get that fair. i am hoping when they see his face at the meeting this saturday that they will realize that the dog not only could have killed 3 adults but a small child. just from being off a leash


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

soenjer55 said:


> I hate people like this. I really do.
> The thing is, you did nothing wrong. And you can prove it- the dog has a record for biting, and you can show that you're not lying by demonstrating how you make your blind horse step up. You have all the proof you need.
> 
> Just tell the truth- you did nothing wrong, you're FAR from an animal abuser. That woman has NO ground to stand on, AT ALL. I am so sorry this happened to you. This is ridiculous.


 
thank you


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

twh said:


> Interesting that she managed to find an attorney who didn't show her the door.
> 
> I also don't understand why the police listened to her about you "hitting" your horse with the crop. Did the ACO get involved?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thats what my attorney said. he started laughing when i told him what had happened. he keeps telling me not to worry. 

as for ACO what is that?? if animal control yes they are involved. if we have animal cops like spca i have no idea i never see them in my area.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> while some people do certainly create problems this statement is far from the truth and overly personifying animals. Animals are animals. Plenty of animals that will eat you without any input good or bad from people.
> Even look at people raised int he same environment by same parents, some are just evil. SOme dogs, horses, cats, lions tigers bears, Oh My! are just plain mean.


that is very true joe. i agree some animals are just mean and cant be helped


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

ACO = animal control officer. 

Has anyone from AC has turned up to inspect your horses or anything like that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i had 2 officers come by yesterday afternoon. but i wasn't there and my mom was, so they couldn't get far . the horses were in our big field of 10+ acres and they werent coming up even for feed time.

they said they would come today in the afternoon. and i am making sure i am there to catch the horses and have them looked over by the officers. my mom is worried though because she said the people seem to know very little to nothing about horses. the first thing they said to her was "where are the ponies" , then the second thing to scare her abit was they asked for the leashes to catch them??? so she is calling to see if they have anyone who is horse savy /knowledgeable to come look, not just two everyday pets officers and if they dont, she is requesting they find a horse trainer of there choice to come and give there knowledgeable input.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Your AC division must have nothing better to do with their time if they are entertaining this woman's report. Can you tell them to go away?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

twh said:


> Your AC division must have nothing better to do with their time if they are entertaining this woman's report. Can you tell them to go away?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know, right. The usual story is that you can't get the cops and AC to investigate abuse or neglect allegations because it's not abusive or neglectful enough. Your AC must have a lot of spare time on their hands.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

my dad said the same thing. he is really concerned about what this lady is saying... there is no way they would come out if it wasnt something huge. 
he said there is no evidence even showing abuse. the horses are a tad over weight except for bailey who still is putting on some but he is no where near skin and bones. and we had a bunch of recent vet calls since bailey and have all my feed records etc so there is obviously no neglect and the video will clear up what ever this lady think she saw. and if she wants to pull the horses arent safe with dogs well then they can bring there dogs to visit my horses and see that the horses could care less around dogs or otehr animals for that matter.

its absolutely ridiculous. and i really hope they have nothing better to do bc i will go ape s*** on them for going so hard into this yet other animals in our area are skin and bone and have been reported and no action has been taken.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope you'll have Denny caught by the time they get there so they don't see him acting aggressive....


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Yikes Kait! I find it so hard to believe, living where we do, that there aren't AC officers who have some inkling about horses.

Oh...and that's a good point by Bubba. Even though I believe the woman doesn't have a chance in h*** with this case, if Denny acts the way you described in your other thread...it could be very damaging to your position.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

UPDATE:
i caught all the horses before hand so no aggression was shown when the officer came to the property. 
he actually knew a decent amount about horses and felt this was a stupid case but had to look for evidence to support either side. 
he said i have great looking horses
and he took my crop and lunge whip and waved it all around my horses. not one paniced while he waved them around. so plus for me. no sign of abuse of being scared of anything  
he took some pictures and i even showed him what the lady saw before she called out abuse and he was amazed that jessie was blind and could be taught to step up. thankfully jessie is a smart cookie. 
he said there is no evidence of abuse and that it will be dropped at the hearing tmw. he said he will be present for the hearing as well. so i have high hopes my christmas present will be to be free of abuse charges. 
the officer also told me after he saw the dog that he will probably have to be put down because he has to be sedated if anyone goes near him even to feed, so its not looking good for the other lady  hope she learns she was in the wrong. 
now to the hearing tmw to see if this ends or not


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Great news Kait! Good luck tomorrow and keep us posted please.


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmm.. sad for the dog, but that lady needs to do some serious thinking about how her dog acted. Ridiculous if you ask me! 
Hope everything goes well tomorrow!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good Christmas gift for you! I'm so happy things are all going into your favor! And I seriously hope that lady is forbidden to own any other dogs!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been following this thread from the beginning...I'm really glad that everything is turning out great for you! How sad that this lady's sue happy nature is probably going to end up getting her own dog killed...but irresponsible owner that she is....she'll probably just blame you! x.x
Anyway, you were clearly in the right and this is all going to be a weird obnoxious story to tell your friends one day, "remember that time when that crazy lady tried to sue me?!"


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> I've been following this thread from the beginning...I'm really glad that everything is turning out great for you! How sad that this lady's sue happy nature is probably going to end up getting her own dog killed...but irresponsible owner that she is....she'll probably just blame you! x.x
> Anyway, you were clearly in the right and this is all going to be a weird obnoxious story to tell your friends one day, "remember that time when that crazy lady tried to sue me?!"


hahaha def a good story for later in my life lol


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

how stupid... good luck, sounds like its going to work out for you 

a similar thing happened so me while riding one of the riding school horses a few years back, two greyhounds that werent on a leash attacked the horse i was riding from behind, obviously the horse responded by kicking out and one of the dogs got hurt. not seriously thankfully and the horse got away with only a few scratches. but its so scary when it happens... the owner was stupid enough to let her dogs off leash knowing she was on a bridle path that the riding school horses go down every day. some people are just so careless with animals...


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I still can't believe the AC division responded to this woman's complaint. At least it went well. 

Good luck today! Tell us what happens
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

UPDATE :

THE BEST CHRISTMAS GIFT EVER!!! I AM FREE OF ALL CHARGES 

i have never been so happy in my entire life. as for the owner she has to pay a fine and since she doesnt know how to handle animals the judge told her she has to volunteer and work with training dogs at any facility as long as its a certified program. 
and the poor dog had to be put down. the judge didnt think it was fit to save and the hard call was mad. 


have a great holiday everyone


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Glad to hear that everything turned out!


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Yaaaay! So happy for you! 
Sad for the dog.. but probably best. It's a shame she was such a psycho.
merry Christmas!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Wonderful news Kait! Sad about the dog but as you said, it was a hard call that had to be made.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Glad to hear how it came out! I was wondering what happened...sounds like the best possible, given the circumstances.

Just a side story: We were turned in for abusing our dog once. The complaint was that he was starving and needed immediate medical care. The animal control woman came out at 7 AM to catch us in the act.

She looked at the starving dog. She could feel ribs, but not see them. She looked at the dog food bowl and asked what was on it. "Grated cheese", my wife replied. "Dan won't eat his food without a topping." By the end of the visit, she said we were the victim of a malicious complaint - but it was anonymous, so no action could be taken against the maker.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kait,

I am so glad things turned out the way they did. The entire affair was bizarre behond words. Had it been me, I would have countersued, (if I had the money!)

Do have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kait18 said:


> UPDATE :
> 
> THE BEST CHRISTMAS GIFT EVER!!! I AM FREE OF ALL CHARGES
> 
> ...



Just as I suspected it would.

It came down to the one issue that created the whole thing in the first place...she had no control over her dog and precipitated the dog's injuries.

Too bad HER actions resulted in the animal being put down but she was the one that set everything in motion. 

I hope she paid ALL costs.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats glad everything turned out. Happy to hear she got the hard truth too by taking you to court but got charged. And yeah I kinda firgured that would be the furture for the pup. Poor guy... but hey all dogs go to heaven right?!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad it all worked out okay. Sad for the dog but was probably the wisest decision given his history. Enjoy your holiday with a little less stress!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I am coming in on this late I know but I think you handled this wonderfully. The whole situation this woman created and put you threw is outlandish but I think you handled it so very well  I'm glad you can celebrate worry free!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad it all worked out.. I too, was the target of a malicious woman who sent the Rangers out stating I starved/abused my horses. 
You know, the fat, healthy ones I post pics of?? LOL
They were NOT happy to have had their time wasted. But we did have a lovely chat about why nasty, jealous people attempt to use AC to exact revenge. They stated it happens far too often.
Hope that woman gets everything that's coming to her. And Merry Christmas to you!!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

GLAD to hear about this!
Because this was indeed NOT your fault :0

Glad it worked out


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

And the dog is the loser. The lady should have sent him to a good trainer but some get this idea that "sweet ums" can't be away from the owner. I wonder how long it will take her to get another and have it turn out the same way with likely the same destiny?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks everyone i am very happy. and yes she had to pay ALL costs.

as for her getting another dog she is not allowed too for 3 months. and if she does get one she has to register with a training program to make sure he is getting properly trained... but who knows if she will follow it. fingers crossed she just doesnt bother getting another dog...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

congress to you-- some people just do not want to take the responsible for the action


----------

